# Fogger Bubble Machine...Has anyone tried this yet?



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.grandinroad.com/shopping/product/zoom/altviewmain.jsp?iProductID=17124&familyImg=32704A&picindex=1[/IMG][/URL]


I saw this bubble machine that makes bubbles and when they burst they are filled with fog. Has anyone tried this and know if it works? It would be perfect for one of my scenes if it works.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Someone on here had a video of it. Also, I noticed that Amazon.com has this with a small bottle of bubble juice and fog juice for $39.99. That is the cheapest I have seen it for sale.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazon and Target have it for $39, Kmart has it in stock for $49 with 20% off and free ship.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

So does the thing work??? It looks awesome.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

B Scary said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/shopping/product/zoom/altviewmain.jsp?iProductID=17124&familyImg=32704A&picindex=1[/IMG][/url]
> 
> 
> I saw this bubble machine that makes bubbles and when they burst they are filled with fog. Has anyone tried this and know if it works? It would be perfect for one of my scenes if it works.


I got one and made a video of it so you can see how it works:




 
A couple of tips. Because of the fog, the bubbles are heavy so I'm thinking of putting my machine on a table or high shelf. 

The machine has two settings, large and small bubbles. The large bubbles have a hard time lifting off the bubbler. I'm thinking it needs a bit of wind to help get them airborne.

Lastly, the bubble mixture leave a bit of soapy residue on the ground where the bubble burst. That could leave a slippery floor. I'm going to have a mat underneath it.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks for taking the time to make the vid,, that thing has potential


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Terra -- thanks so much for the video. I think the machine will be perfect.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Your welcome  

By the way, don't forget to order the fog juice and bubble juice. There is nothing in the box from GrandinRoad but the machine. I think Target sells the machine for far less and I believe (not sure) it comes with small bottles of the stuff.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

This may be perfect for my witches cauldron....thanks for all the info!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I went ahead and ordered one from Amazon. Cant wait to get it and try it out.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks very much for the video! Is this the only bubble machine out there that can make fog bubbles or are there more powerful ones?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

That does look pretty kewl!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

texmaster said:


> thanks very much for the video! Is this the only bubble machine out there that can make fog bubbles or are there more powerful ones?


I'm not sure but I don't think so.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Terra said:


> I got one and made a video of it so you can see how it works:
> YouTube - Bubble Fogger
> 
> A couple of tips. Because of the fog, the bubbles are heavy so I'm thinking of putting my machine on a table or high shelf.
> ...


Hey Terra,

At Target they have these small fans for 7 bucks that might put out enough air to move those bubbles away from the unit successfully.

Its not online for some reason but its there because I just got one! Its adjustable, quiet and puts out a moderate amount of air which shouldn't repture the bubbles and might lift them away from the unit!

The fan is called the Hawaiian Breeze 4in personal fan.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a good idea! I do think for the largest bubbles it will need a fan assist.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

One more thing. If you buy from KMart, use this code through the 28th to get 12 bucks off!

KSHIPAND108


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Terra, thanks for taking the time to make the video, it was very helpful!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

That is a really cool fogger. If you could set it up on something, then use a fan, the bubbles would be awesome.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

New Video! I got mine and supercharged the range of the bubbles with a small fan!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I got my fogger a couple days ago, but haven't tried it out yet. At least it came with the bubble and fog solution.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

The fan assist looks great. I'm thinking I will have to put the bubbler up even higher than what you have in the video to have them aloft longer. 

Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Awesome! I was debating wether to get one or not... thanks for the videos guys. My theme is Carnival of Carnage, and I think the bubbles would be great in the fun house


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

OK... question from left field...

Has anyone checked to see if the bubble formula is sensitive to black light? Cuz I'm thinking "Ghost Orbs'!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Not yet but mine stopped working 

The bubble arm wont move.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Oh that so sucks! :OP

I hope it's something simple and you get it working again! Good luck!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Shadow Man said:


> OK... question from left field...
> 
> Has anyone checked to see if the bubble formula is sensitive to black light? Cuz I'm thinking "Ghost Orbs'!



Ghost Orbs!* Love it!* Most of the best ideas come from left field! I too would love to know if it works under blacklight. 

Texmaster -- sorry to hear yours broke. I was going to get one. Any luck fixing it? Has anyone else had any trouble?


----------



## jayteedee (Jul 7, 2008)

B Scary said:


> Ghost Orbs!* Love it!* Most of the best ideas come from left field! I too would love to know if it works under blacklight.
> 
> Texmaster -- sorry to hear yours broke. I was going to get one. Any luck fixing it? Has anyone else had any trouble?


If the bubbler has two separate resevoirs (one for bubbles/one for fog) then you could simply order some bubble solution for Teknobubbles that glow under black light.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I bought some professional bubble mix and the bubbles are a lot more stable and plentiful!

I also used a far better fog designed for fog chillers!

Video!!


----------



## shivasounds (Sep 16, 2008)

That is way neat..
I definitely need to get one for this years party..


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

texmaster said:


> Ok, I bought some professional bubble mix and the bubbles are a lot more stable and plentiful!
> 
> I love the look of the bubble machine, and was wondering what the name is of the professional bubble mix and where you got it? Thanks for the videos.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

marsham said:


> texmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I bought some professional bubble mix and the bubbles are a lot more stable and plentiful!
> ...


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Thanks texmaster. I'm thinking of checking out the party shops here that carry Chauvet foggers to see if they carry that solution in the stores. It sounded like you had much better results with the professional bubble solution so that's what I will need to get.


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All

Just as a by the by.....I wasn't able to find any bubble mixture that glowed so I bought some net curtain whitner...Dylon make it. I added it to the normal bubble mixture and it glowed wonderfully under a black light. I think I paid something like £1.00 for three sachets of the glow white mixture and it goes a heck of a long way!

Just a thought!

BW


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

I found the You Tube video with the bubble fogger using "blacklight Bubble" solution...

YouTube - Bubble Fogger with black-light bubble liquid


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Shadow Man said:


> I found the You Tube video with the bubble fogger using "blacklight Bubble" solution...
> 
> YouTube - Bubble Fogger with black-light bubble liquid


That's my video. I love the blacklight bubbles. They are made by Tekno Bubbles. I got the gold color by the way. Sorry I didn't update this thread. I just started a new one.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Oh hey! Hope you don't mind me posting the video? It looks really cool BTW!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL.
pretty cool 
I saw it @ Target too. Not bad for under $40.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Terra said:


> That's my video. I love the blacklight bubbles. They are made by Tekno Bubbles. I got the gold color by the way. Sorry I didn't update this thread. I just started a new one.


Fantastic video Terra! Is that Froggy's Fog Juice you are using?

And thanks Britishwitch for the tip!!


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

just as a warning... Spirit Halloween stores are selling the exact same bubble fogger for 70$..and it's flying off the shelves. The one that opened close to me is already out of them and waiting for more. Sounds like a steal to get them at Target or Walmart or Amazon.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like the ideas of ghostly orbs and a witches cauldron. another idea would be if you had a band or instrument and blew bubbles. like what lawence welk used to do.


----------



## MoonMoon (Sep 6, 2008)

J.Ottum said:


> just as a warning... Spirit Halloween stores are selling the exact same bubble fogger for 70$..and it's flying off the shelves. The one that opened close to me is already out of them and waiting for more. Sounds like a steal to get them at Target or Walmart or Amazon.


Yeah, I just bought one at the Target near me this past weekend. They only had two left when I went and weren't sure if they would be getting more in or not.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Shadow Man said:


> Oh hey! Hope you don't mind me posting the video? It looks really cool BTW!


No problem at all. I just wanted to let everyone know that in case they had any questions. I should have just updated this thread. I'm still learning the best way to post here. I just figured out how to subscribe to threads. It's getting so busy, I can't keep up 

*Texmaster:* No, that's not froggy fog juice. Just the stuff that you can order with the bubble fogger. Glad to know you can use other brands of fog juice too. Your video using the improved fog juice and bubble juice is amazing. Those bubbles look bullet proof! The Tekno bubble juice also strengthened the bubbles for me.


----------



## JOttum (Dec 29, 2003)

picked up mine today at Target. Seems to be the usual , "2 left and we are not sure when we will get some back" deal. Mine will most likely be use din the party area which will be tented off in the back yard. Pics will come asap.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to try a few ideas to get RED fog bubbles working with a black light!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I am the fence about this thing. Brian thinks it is really cool and for that reason I will probably buy it. But, I just can't get into it. The bubbles filled with fog sound cool. but don't sound very realistic. I think fog machines are cool but bubbles filled with fog just sound really weird to me. The tots would probably really like it though, as it is something pretty different to see. I just can't get too excited about for some reason.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Tish said:


> I am the fence about this thing. Brian thinks it is really cool and for that reason I will probably buy it. But, I just can't get into it. The bubbles filled with fog sound cool. but don't sound very realistic. I think fog machines are cool but bubbles filled with fog just sound really weird to me. The tots would probably really like it though, as it is something pretty different to see. I just can't get too excited about for some reason.


I felt the same as you. But once I thought of using it my dot room I was sold. Now with the black light bubbles I'm thinking the kids will really love it. We will see.

I was also thinking that this would be terrific for a kid's birthday party.


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I tried mine out last night and would'nt you know it, it does'nt work.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We sell the tekkno bubbles which are black light reactive. I wonder how that would look. I need to go try and get one now that my curiosity is peaked.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I bought the Target one over the weekend. I'm going to order some blacklight bubbles today.

It's interesting that the video shows gold bubbles. I would have thought those were blue.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Lordgrimley.com said:


> We sell the tekkno bubbles which are black light reactive. I wonder how that would look. I need to go try and get one now that my curiosity is peaked.


If you look up-thread you'll see my video of the machine using black light bubbles.

*PumpkinPrincess:* Yeah, those 'gold' bubbles are green-blue. I haven't tried the 'blue' bubbles but I would guess they are more blue. Now, the liquid itself is gold so maybe that's why they call it that but the bubbles it made were definitely green-blueish.

*MalibuMan:* Darn, now I'm having nightmare visions of my machine not working on Halloween. <_Terra_ _biting nails_>


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

There are both blue and gold blacklight bubbles available.


----------



## frforums (Jan 20, 2008)

Terra said:


> I got one and made a video of it so you can see how it works:
> YouTube - Bubble Fogger
> 
> A couple of tips. Because of the fog, the bubbles are heavy so I'm thinking of putting my machine on a table or high shelf.
> ...


Thanks so much for the vid! Now we want one too!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I might consider one of these


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

well I'm going to surrender to glow in the dark bubbles because kids will be all over them and I don't want anyone's costume stained and anything I can think of will stain them


----------

